# What do you guys think.  Tattoo Idea.



## badsector (30 Aug 2005)

This is a little off topic just wondering what you guys think about this.


I was thinking when I get sworn in I will start my tattoo http://bcoy1cpb.pacdat.net/Crest_-_Canadian_Army_QC.jpg

Step one) Get the maple leafs and stems.

Step two) After completing BMQ one sword.

Step three) After SQ get the second sword.

Step four) If I get to go over seas get the crown on top of the whole thing.

I am thinking of it as a motivation thing, not that I need it but everything thing helps. 

And it will be hidden and not showing thinking on the shoulder blade.


----------



## Michael OLeary (30 Aug 2005)

Just curious, but what will you do if you get injured and medically released after tattooing only one sword?


----------



## badsector (30 Aug 2005)

Hmm, never thought of that.  


Laser?


----------



## Michael OLeary (30 Aug 2005)

Why not a single, complete tattoo after completing training and posting to a unit to mark that achievement. By then, you may have a very different idea of what ink you want to celebrate that success.


----------



## badsector (30 Aug 2005)

Yea that is very true.  Thanks for the input, that's why I posted the idea to get some ideas on what people thought.


----------



## Island Ryhno (30 Aug 2005)

I just got my first tat, not too long ago, I'm getting another done before I go back to the forces. But the military one, I'm waiting until I find out what regiment etc I will belong to. And then I will incorporate the pride of my corps and my service into that tattoo. I think that your idea is very cool by the way. need idea.  8)


----------



## Fry (30 Aug 2005)

Umm, until things are final, don't get anything inked. You'll regret it. Anything at all could happen, then you have this meaningless or crapola tattoo. 

Tattoos are contagious though, I have have two, and plan on getting 3 more, maybe before basic... definately after basic.


----------



## Jaxson (30 Aug 2005)

gotta agree with fry about waiting until things are final, but not about meaningless, okay so you are forced out or forced to quit (because you CANT hack it) well now you have a tattoo of your failure and that could be used as motivation to retry and make it a symbol of pride and honour again, or as a symbol to never give up on something else again.


----------



## badsector (30 Aug 2005)

Well I don't see myself not being able to hack it, I think the only way I won't be able to is if I fall on my bayonet!  Kidding aside I understand what you're saying.


----------



## 1feral1 (30 Aug 2005)

Well Bad, it all may seem cool right now, but just remember, it does NOT washoff. BTW, I have three tats, chest, upper right arm and on my back, so I think I have earned the right to be critical on LCF tats.

Thats the old Army post war army emblem which I prefer to the new one.

Wes


----------



## Fry (31 Aug 2005)

Wes hammered that one home.

Most definately, you can't wash a tattoo off. Also, if you are infact able to go through the crappy process of getting the laser lined up for the job, and infact get all of the ink removed(Doesn't usually happen), you're left with a patch of skin which isn't the same tone as the rest, so it's just as well if you had to have the tattoo there. However,


There is one way you could remove it without having it's outline in your skin. I'm not sure if this is done anymore > but nitric acid used to be 'tattooed' under the skin where removal was requested, and it would burn and cause the skin to 'pus the ink out' and scab over. I think it was a zinc stick or some kind of stick would be rubbed over to cause some kind of reaction... A rather painful process...

Either way, wait and choose wisely.



edit: Typo


----------



## Zombie (31 Aug 2005)

Fry said:
			
		

> Tattoos are contagious though,



Do you mean addictive, or do you mean that because you have one others will also want one?  ;D


----------



## Michael Dorosh (31 Aug 2005)

Tattoos are like, so yesterday, man.  Corneal carvings are the way to go.  You get one of those laser eye surgeons to carve the word ARMY right into your cornea.  It lights up in the dark and everything.


----------



## Fdtrucker (31 Aug 2005)

Get the tattoo after passing  your Recruit trg and QL3


----------



## Fry (31 Aug 2005)

both contagious and addictive, indeed.


----------



## Korus (31 Aug 2005)

> Tattoos are like, so yesterday, man.  Corneal carvings are the way to go.  You get one of those laser eye surgeons to carve the word ARMY right into your cornea.  It lights up in the dark and everything.



ddduuuddeee... Now I know what I'm spending my tour money on when I get home...


----------



## paracowboy (31 Aug 2005)

wait. Complete your training. Wait some more. Then get it done. Your viewpoint is going to change drastically once you've actually accomplished your goals. Wait. Then, wait some more. I have several tattoos, and regret none of them (even the comedy one) because I waited a year or more each time, until I was sure that I would be happy with each for the Rest Of My Life.
I've seen way to many youngsters get stupid tats that they regret a few years later.


----------



## Fry (31 Aug 2005)

Yep. I can't see how people can't think out things like tattoos first. A fellow I know just walks into a parlor and picks out things out of a book, after only skimming the book for 5 minutes....   HOW?!


----------



## The_Falcon (31 Aug 2005)

Also since no one else has mentioned it shop around a bit.  Since you have the design already the prices quoted to you should be fairly similar, if you find places that have wildly different prices be very cautious, especially if it is a low quote.   Cheaper is NOT better with most things, and this especially holds true with tattoos.  It could very well mean they are skipping on something important (like brand new sterile needles).  While you are getting price quotes, check out the portfolios of the artists at each studio, the whole process is a little more involved than just a stencil.  If they are a really good artist they may offer suggestions about little things you could add to your design to make it more individual to you.  Once you have your price quote get it in writing.  

Also important health safety info, not every jurisdiction has regulations on tattoo shops (in fact most don't).  Contact you local health department and find out if your municipality has any bylaws/enforcement/inspections WRT to Tattoo shops.  If they don't be cautious, while a lot of shops may be very safe in these locales some won't so here are the health and safety things to look for.  

1)Stick to "hard" shops, as finding out info on the place will be much easier, avoid tattoo artists in places like flea markets and other places where they can come and go overnight.
2)Overall does the shop look clean? First impressions count, so if they don't take time to keep the non-tattoo areas clean what assurance is there that the area you will get the tattoo be any better.
3)If the shop is located in a place that does inspections (like Toronto, which btw is one of the strictest in world when it comes to tattoo shops), ask for their report.  If they hesitate or refuse, RUN don't walk out the door.
4)Some tattoo shops will also provide info on who disposes of the used needles, if they do read it.
5)All reputable and responsible shops have an autoclave (uses high pressure steam to sterilze equipment), and should have a yearly inspection report from an independant lab.  Agian if they are hesitant/refuse to show you it, or have trouble saying the word "autoclave" get the hell out.
6)The Flooring and all countertops should be made of hard no porous material (like ceramic). They only carpet should be in the recepetion area, not in the back 
7)The area where you get the tattoo should not be in a high traffic area
8)The sterile needle package MUST be opened infront of you.  If you did not see them open the package, do not let them use those needles.  Also they must/should (depending on the jurisdiction) dispose of the needles in an appropriate sharps container, with you as a witness.  same goes for any razor that they used to shave the area
9)The area to be tattooed MUST be disinfected prior to work being done (the means you, the counter tops, chair)
10)The artist MUST wear gloves, if he doesn't he is risking his own health., 
11)The machine that holds the needles, and the cord to power it should/must (jursidiction dependant), be cover in plastic.
12)Ink MUST be poured into small  one time use cups, so there is no cross contamination.
13)When finished the area is bandaged.

The "MUST" in capital letters is something that good do regardless of whether or not the local authorities say they have to or not.  If they don't they are putting your safety in jeopardy and you should walk out.

Also most good shops will provide you with after care instructions, which you should follow if you want you tattoo to last and to prevent infections.

Good luck, and start planning your next ones! I have six, and have several more I want done.


----------



## S McKee (31 Aug 2005)

Just my two cents. Knew a lot of fellows when I joined (in Pet when it was the Special Service Force) who went out and got "army" tattoos and they washed out of training. So you had guys running around with SSF tats who hadn't even completed QL3. Anyway I waited until I was 40 before I got my first tattoo (mid-life crisis) and it didn't have anything to do with the army or CF, I'm hooked and my tats are in places that can be covered by a t-shirt. Try and stay away from putting stuff on your lower arms (you may want a normal job someday) Hatchet has excellent advice, shop around for a good artist, ask to see examples of his or her work. Does the shop cater to custom designs or is it a cookie cutter joint, visit a few shops before you get your work done, remember it's on for life.


----------



## badsector (31 Aug 2005)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> Also since no one else has mentioned it shop around a bit.   Since you have the design already the prices quoted to you should be fairly similar, if you find places that have wildly different prices be very cautious, especially if it is a low quote.     Cheaper is NOT better with most things, and this especially holds true with tattoos.   It could very well mean they are skipping on something important (like brand new sterile needles).   While you are getting price quotes, check out the portfolios of the artists at each studio, the whole process is a little more involved than just a stencil.   If they are a really good artist they may offer suggestions about little things you could add to your design to make it more individual to you.   Once you have your price quote get it in writing.
> 
> Also important health safety info, not every jurisdiction has regulations on tattoo shops (in fact most don't).   Contact you local health department and find out if your municipality has any bylaws/enforcement/inspections WRT to Tattoo shops.   If they don't be cautious, while a lot of shops may be very safe in these locales some won't so here are the health and safety things to look for.
> 
> ...





Oh yea, when I plan on getting my tattoo I plan on getting it at the best place in Toronto.  I don't think I trust to many other places, other then the top places in Toronto.  Going down because of a dirty needle from a bogus tattoo joint is not the way I want to go down.  


Thanks for the tips and the concern.


----------



## baboon6 (1 Sep 2005)

I was thinking of getting a tattoo on my forehead saying "OWNED"


----------



## Patroels (1 Sep 2005)

baboon6 said:
			
		

> I was thinking of getting a tattoo on my forehead saying "OWNED"



Well, go right ahead then! ;D

Can only agree with most others in here; think it over properly. I've got both upper arms tattooed, two on the right and three on the left.
Also have one on each lower leg, all tribal. Had the first made seventeen years ago and caught the craze. But just as much as I'm happy with them, I also realize that they could've looked even better if...

Regards
Troels


----------



## GO!!! (2 Sep 2005)

Also, I can think of half a dozen guys who got the CF cornflake on their bicep, or wings on their hands, and joined to a full on Bn size harassment.

After you have been in the army a year, you will see your proposed ink as also representing truck drivers, medics and toilet techs, as well as your own trade. My guess would be that you will go with a more exclusive Regimental, Batallion or even Company tattoo.

But fill your boots....


----------



## Kat Stevens (2 Sep 2005)

I was one of those youngsters who commited a soldier's cardinal sin; I had a woman's name inked into my flesh.  22 years later, she's gone, the ink remains...at least for now, plans are in place to cover it up.  In carpentry, measure twice, cut once.  In tattoos, think twice, think twice more, then ink.

Kat


----------



## The_Falcon (2 Sep 2005)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> Also, I can think of half a dozen guys who got the CF cornflake on their bicep, or wings on their hands, and joined to a full on Bn size harassment.
> 
> After you have been in the army a year, you will see your proposed ink as also representing truck drivers, medics and toilet techs, as well as your own trade. My guess would be that you will go with a more exclusive Regimental, Batallion or even Company tattoo.
> 
> But fill your boots....



A regimental tattoo or something similar would probably be a better idea.  Even if you leave, once a (insert regiment) always a insert.  Myself I have my regimental crest on my left shoulder, and the regimental motto on the insides of my forearms.  Why the hell would someone get the cornflake tattooed on them?


----------



## GO!!! (2 Sep 2005)

Cuz they were a civvie and did'nt know any better!


----------



## the 48th regulator (2 Sep 2005)

Ahh the regimental tattoo,

a brilliant idea, I have talked about mine before , the lovely wee bird.

Yep,  

Go for the regimental themed ink, and for God sakes wait until you have completed everything and are posted, and have served for a while in your unit.

dileas

tess


----------



## Springroll (2 Sep 2005)

I love the points that have been made on this thread.

My best advice to you would be to sit down and design your own. Make it a custom piece. Maybe take a bit of BMQ, SQ and your 3's, slap them together and come out with an awesome design that represents your first year in.

I do have three tats. ONe on my breast that is 13 years old, one on my tailbone that is 9 yrs old and an arm band that is 7 years old. All are custom and I havenever regretted any of them. My next one is already, just waiting to get it done with my sister. It will be a fairy, representing my sister(with red hair) and it will be on my left shoulder. She will have a similar one but with blonde hair on the same shoulder.

I have been designing this one for over a year now, so i know it will mean the world to me once it is permanently on my skin.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (5 Sep 2005)

My latest addition...

I got this on the outside of my left thigh, just yesterday.


----------



## SierraAir (5 Sep 2005)

Sh0rtbUs said:
			
		

> My latest addition...
> 
> I got this on the outside of my left thigh, just yesterday.




Nice...


----------



## SemperFidelis (5 Sep 2005)

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> Tattoos are like, so yesterday, man.   Corneal carvings are the way to go.   You get one of those laser eye surgeons to carve the word ARMY right into your cornea.   It lights up in the dark and everything.



I died when i read that one...too funny


----------



## Old Ranger (5 Sep 2005)

Can you be sure of getting the same artist to complete the four parts of your proposed Tattoo?

Could wind up you hating it if one piece(sword) doesn't match the others.

Wait till after your training, course instructors love people who want to wear the badge before they earn it.

Besides you might want to modify your design alittle to make it more personal or meaningfull to you.

It's your skin/Art, make sure you won't have any regrets later.

Cheers.


----------



## patt (5 Sep 2005)

Sh0rtbUs said:
			
		

> My latest addition...
> 
> I got this on the outside of my left thigh, just yesterday.




i was thinking about something like that after i join the forces..


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (5 Sep 2005)

You really should think harder then......


----------



## Infanteer (5 Sep 2005)

That's pretty original - you get that right on your uniform as well.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (5 Sep 2005)

Just for those who want 1, like bruce allued to, take your time when deciding what you want. Dont get it for the "cool factor", or to be a show off. It's something I am proud of, and decided to place my design somewheres that would remind me every day of what i've sworn myself to do, being my left thigh... (hard not to see that at least once in your day). 

Do it for yourself, not others. If it doesnt truely mean something to YOU, you'll be sick of it later in life.


----------



## Wolfe (6 Sep 2005)

Tattoos is like a biographie of yourself on your body so wait before tattooing stuff especially army tattoos....wait to complete the courses. And like i asked in another topic but never got the answer i wanted what if i have a tattoo non military will it be a problem for the special forces like pathfinder and others ? but i was thinking of getting tattoed a wolf a nice design not only a screaming wolf with the moon besides no something original but i want to ask you people... witch questions should i ask my self to make sure that i am ready for it ?
By the way some people in the other topic told me that they wouldn't tattoo to much military stuff because if they go spec ops and they get caught ( hostage ) the enemy could know all they military career. But i don't mind if its not a problem for the spec ops  i will tattoo my whole military career after i completed the courses.

Thanks

Wolf


----------



## Michael OLeary (6 Sep 2005)

Wolfe said:
			
		

> Tattoos is like a biographie of yourself on your body so wait before tattooing stuff especially army tattoos....wait to complete the courses. And like i asked in another topic but never got the answer i wanted what if i have a tattoo non military will it be a problem for the special forces like pathfinder and others ? but i was thinking of getting tattoed a wolf a nice design not only a screaming wolf with the moon besides no something original but i want to ask you people... witch questions should i ask my self to make sure that i am ready for it ?
> By the way some people in the other topic told me that they wouldn't tattoo to much military stuff because if they go spec ops and they get caught ( hostage ) the enemy could know all they military career. But i don't mind if its not a problem for the spec ops  i will tattoo my whole military career after i completed the courses.
> 
> Thanks
> ...




Wolfe, as long as your tattoos conform to military regulations, and you're not having "JTF-2" tattooed across your forehead, there shouldn't be an issue. If you choose to tattoo your training record on your butt, by all means go ahead.

But I would suggest that you keep discussion regarding your plans for JTF-2, etc., to yourself at least until you complete BMQ and have a better idea of the steps ahead of you. As you can see, most senior members of the forum have stopped answering questions about JTF-2, etc., because that ground has been covered in detail.

Start with the JTF-2 - Sniper - Pathfinder - Para threads here: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (6 Sep 2005)

Wolf, I think that rather than asking yourself questions as to whether you should get a tattoo or not, you should simply be able to recognize that you are so sure, that you have no more questions to ask.

When you're absolutely sure, then knock yourself out -  but not a moment sooner.


----------



## Jaxson (6 Sep 2005)

i always wanted to get the name of every country i travel to and serve in (as a member of the CF) tattooed on my back, but then i thought that could become quite a long and expensive list and i have to get in the army first   .


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (6 Sep 2005)

Jaxson said:
			
		

> i always wanted to get the name of every country i travel to and serve in (as a member of the CF) tattooed on my back, but then i thought that could become quite a long and expensive list and i have to get in the army first   .



I know someone who did the same thing, only tattooed the flags of each country he had visited down the back of his thigh...

It looks cool, but cant help but think of a gaming menu when choosing your country, when i see it  ;D


----------



## Jaxson (6 Sep 2005)

yah thats another thing i wanted to do (flags on my back) but i only wanted to do that with my countries of background... but decided 5 different flags was just to damn much (cdn, irish, russian, estonian, british)


----------



## FastEddy (7 Sep 2005)

[/quote]

I'm sure that all our readers and members of the CAF are Law Biding Citizens and will be through out their life times. So therefore the following comments are without prejudice.

However, any LEO will tell you that body art is a great tool in positive identification and has resulted in the apprehension of many a Criminal.

One incident comes to mind, while working (plain clothes) the AWOL Section in Montreal. We had on our list a certain Soldier from a well known Regiment. After ascertaining the habits and favorite haunts of this Soldier, we started to routinely visit these sites. One night at a certain watering hole we were suspicious of a  person which fitted the description of the AWOL Soldier. We joined the suspect at the bar and before we even had time to proceed further, we both observed that the suspect had the initials of the Regiment Tattooed across his left hand. Well it was all down hill from there.

I am not by any means against Body Art, as matter of fact, you might say I'm all for it. But one should give the idea a great deal of thought.


----------



## Bomber (7 Sep 2005)

Sh0rtbUs, I think you just wanted to put a picture of your leg on the internet.

Please think hard about getting these tat's done, I have non, and the wife tells me I probably never will.  A buddy on QL3 got a capbadge that filled 3/4 of his back along with the two flags of his parents birth places.  He then left the Regiment and joined an armoured unit as a V-tech.  I am not going to knock him for all the regimental pride he had and stuff, but it cost about 500ish bucks, took a long time cause it was colour, and is now proably an awkward story to tell when someone says, oh, you were in the regiment and he says, yep, for QL2,3, and about 3 months.  

Get a tat that actually means something to you.  Not some out to lunch Calvin pissing on a Chevy symbol, cause with GM's cash troubles, who knows if they will be around in 10 years when your telling the kids what the funny thing on daddy's arm means.  Also leave names off the body, cause stuff changes, and noting would kill the mood than a possible one relationship turning into an apologetic and stammering one night stand, "she is long gone baby, I swear"


----------



## Bomber (7 Sep 2005)

And a lot of animal symbols look strangely like the brigade patches.  One of the guys got a nice wolf on his shoulder, and then got teased as the exact same picture is on his CF's shoulder.  so wolf, research the 33 CBG, patch before you get the same thing put on.


----------



## paracowboy (7 Sep 2005)

Bomber said:
			
		

> but it cost about 500ish bucks, took a long time cause it was colour, and is now proably an awkward story to tell when someone says, oh, you were in the regiment and he says, yep, for QL2,3, and about 3 months...


 seen it a lot. They always regretted it. I got a few cheesy army tats, but nothing regimental, or even truly recognizable as military except to another army dink. But, they recognize them right away, and know what it means. You wannabe's and cherries with your huge, Flash army ink, just want another way of telling the world how tough and Rambo you are, and it's very much the same as a loudmouth in a bar telling everybody what a badass he is. It don't impress anyone worth impressing.  



> Get a tat that actually means something to you.


 exactly. You FNG's and Wannabe's noticing a trend here? Old dog: "think about it. Get one that's personal and important."
Dumb kid: "oh, dude, that's so like totally kewl and stuff!"




> Also leave names off the body, cause stuff changes,


 I haev my wife's nickname done on my right arm. In Sanskrit. Took weeks of research. But, if she ever comes to her senses and leaves, it then says "kill whitey" or something. Who's to know? Nobody speaks Sanskrit anymore. I don't get writing in any living language. I find long dead ones, do the research myself, and get that on me: Latin, Sanskrit, Babylonian hieroglyphics, Egyptian hieroglyphics, etc


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (7 Sep 2005)

Bomber said:
			
		

> Sh0rtbUs, I think you just wanted to put a picture of your leg on the internet.



You know you liked it  ;D

My tattoo artist had some wise words, he suggested that anyone considering a tattoo, should determine a design, and think on it for a year, on the dot. Within that years time, if you've decided on another design... take another year. He must be awfully old mind you, or simply doesnt adhere to his own advice seeing as he has a body suit (including head and face)  :

In the greater picture, waiting a year or two to figure out what you want (if you even want it) is nothing, considering it will be with you until you keel over and worms inhabit your eye sockets.

It was 2 years ago that I decided i wanted this tattoo...


----------



## chrisf (7 Sep 2005)

Better advice, get a picture of the tatoo you want, carry it with you, at all times, for a year, and look at it at least once a day.

On the subject of military tatoos, I know one guy who's got the new army logo (Leaf and swords) on the back of his leg, and another guy who's got a jimmy (Signals) hat badge surrounded by cadpat (Yes, cadpat).


----------



## Fishbone Jones (8 Sep 2005)

Another tattoo thread that's gone on for four pages, restating within itself the same info over and over. It aslo restates the same naus found in every other tattoo thread we've got stored here. If you've got anything else to say on the subject, that'll provide some sort of rock your world info we haven't heard fifty times before, say it now. When I come back in the morning, it's being locked up.


----------



## alexpb (8 Sep 2005)

At the moment i have a maple leaf on my right forearm. Not a typical red leaf, its more of an autumn coloured leaf. I got it when i was 17. I plan on adding to it in the future or just getting tattooed over it  8) lol

A lot of people don't like the idea of tattoos because "oh you don't know how you will feel about it down the line" But i have always felt that tattoos such as of your country, or what you have accomplished in life are great and worth it. Unlike getting a tattoo of tweety bird on your ass


----------



## GO!!! (8 Sep 2005)

I went to the Edmonton Tattoo Expo this weekend - now this thread is starting to blather on "and only if you are absolutely sure and will not regret it later in life and...."

KILL IT!!


----------



## Old Ranger (8 Sep 2005)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Another tattoo thread that's gone on for four pages, restating within itself the same info over and over. It aslo restates the same naus found in every other tattoo thread we've got stored here. If you've got anything else to say on the subject, that'll provide some sort of rock your world info we haven't heard fifty times before, say it now. When I come back in the morning, it's being locked up.



Kinda like Monty Phython that goes on and on and on.  Gee I like Traffic Lights.
(Golf 1-1, this is 41C, Fire Mission Over.)
But this thread is only Waffer Thin
(41C this is Golf 1-1; Shot Over)
What is your Name? What is your favorite colour? What is the average speed of a laden swallow?
(Golf 1-1 this is 41C; Fire for effect)
But it's a cute little Buunny.

Anybody for fresh Stew?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (8 Sep 2005)

Well it actually got an extra nine hours on the ventilator, to no avail. RIP


----------

